

Say no to your client - xuding
http://www.starwebapp.com/wp/say-no-to-your-client/

======
hising
I do not agree on this. I think this is a step in the wrong direction. Who
knows exactly what to build from the beginning? I think it is more important
to constantly talk to your client and whenever something is decided that
changes the amount of time you have to put into get stuff up and running,
communicate that back to the customer and tell him/her how it affects timeline
and pricing for the solution.

------
munin
did we just re-invent waterfall? a lot of clients don't actually know what
they want. when you get them to agree to something without some kind of
prototype in front of them, you're wasting everyone's time ...

------
skrebbel
in addition to the other comments: this is why you need evolutionary database
design.

